# Bullysticks everyday?



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

my only concern isthat itmay be more "fiber" per say going through the body and could result in softer poos


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I give Swizzle free access to bullies. In the beginning he went through a lot but then it slowed down a lot once he got his grown up teeth. I have not had loose stool issues.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I give Swizzle free access to bullies. In the beginning he went through a lot but then it slowed down a lot once he got his grown up teeth. I have not had loose stool issues.


:dito: Exact same experience with my mpoo! I try to buy the odor-free ones, but even some of those can be rather, uh, pungent.:messed: Worth it though, they're Chagall's favorite chewy.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

When Nickel (mpoo) was small, he had one every other day. Then he has more interest hiding them then consuming them. No soft poop from bully stick.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm I was just wondering the same thing. In the past, Bully Sticks had been a very rare treat. But I finally bought a bunch from Best Bullies and was thinking of making them a more regular treat!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

If you do that CM don't be alarmed if they get scarfed down fast the first few times. When they realize bullies will be around it slows down. Swizzle finds chewing bullies and his tracheas very soothing. If I run out I notice the difference. I am bummed I missed the bully sale.


----------



## ridetilupuke (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks all for the feedback. I am going to try just leaving them out for Jewel. She has a little tartar buildup on her teeth and I am hoping the bullysticks help with that. I also did buy some of the Himalayan Chews but she does not seem to like them.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

My minis get one a night each. They chew on them while lying on the bed and that is the nighttime ritual before I put them in their crates to sleep.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Ive had better luck with these..
Clean Run: Beef Strap Tendons (The Claw)
They dont smell at all and they get my dogs teeth cleaner. They are natural and I give them every day...until I run out..like now  I bought some frozen knee joints from my new pet store...that has kept Madonna busy and is not too messy either. http://www.vitalessentialsraw.com/html/products/dogtreat/FZKcaps.html

I use their tiny bits of freeze dried raw food for training treats..


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> Ive had better luck with these...
> Clean Run: Beef Strap Tendons (The Claw)


Chagall seems to be the only poodle to experience digestive upset (puddin' poop) from these. He loved them, but they didn't love him quite so much in return. Really stink-free chewies have a lot of appeal (to me, he cares not!). Maybe I'll give them another try. Thanks for the reminder, *Ms Stella*!


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG Miss Stella,
These are like doggie crack! My spoo started licking the box as the UPS man handed it to me. It also gave us a chance to get in some manners training. Charlie at 11 months old, has never had food aggression issues before, but when I tried to take this from him-- well let's just say he was swiftly corrected. We then practiced me giving it to him and then taking it away and giving it back. He soon learned if he gave it up he would get it back with lots of love and praise, so he learned a great lesson today.

Yesterday was the first time he had one and today his poo is on the soft side, but it maybe just from running a lot at the dog park or just the introduction of something new. The price couldn't be beat, if he does well on them I'm definitely ordering more.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like we'll be ordering more. These are a winner.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Spooluvr said:


> Looks like we'll be ordering more. These are a winner.


Glad he loves them too. We are out right now. Madonna really loves them too.


----------



## ridetilupuke (Dec 17, 2012)

Jewel loves these too. I have been free feeding them. Some days she doesn't even sniff them and sometimes she works on a few at the same time. No poo issues for her but sometimes she throws up. Not sure if it is from these or not. I did notice when she gets them chewed to the point where they are small enough to fit in her mouth that she sometimes swallows the remainder whole. I try to catch her before this happens so I can take it away. She is too quick most of the time.


----------

